

Changing Emotions - rms
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/01/changing-emotions.html

======
rms
Is there anyone at all writing about this kind of stuff other than Eliezer?

~~~
bd
For this particular topic, there is a relevant classic philosophy essay by
Thomas Nagel - "What Is it Like to Be a Bat?"

 _"To the extent that I could look and behave like a wasp or a bat without
changing my fundamental structure, my experiences would not be anything like
the experiences of those animals. On the other hand, it is doubtful that any
meaning can be attached to the supposition that I should possess the internal
neurophysiological constitution of a bat. Even if I could by gradual degrees
be transformed into a bat, nothing in my present constitution enables me to
imagine what the experiences of such a future stage of myself thus
metamorphosed would be like."_

<http://instruct.westvalley.edu/lafave/nagel_nice.html>

